# what job do you want



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

a government official job such as governor, mayor, or president or be a musician, singer, song writer, or whatever i could get


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

i plan on going to culinary school in fall of 2011 and hope some day to own my own restaurant


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

pharmacists or something that pays good and has to do with wildlife


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Free lance pest control.

Or, of course, a pirate.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

im with ya.

first oof we should praictace shooting first though becouse other pirates could blow us up.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LittleBucker said:


> other pirates could blow us up.


If I'm captain, and the bloodthirstiest pirates win... then we have nothing to worry about:devil:

Muwahahahaha:wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Haven't we already had this discussion?

And, Kegan, I am still the first mate, right?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Haven't we already had this discussion?
> 
> And, Kegan, I am still the first mate, right?


:rofl:
but when i gradauate i hope to head for Iowa State or Keg-WoodI MEAN...Kirkwood for business and then it is off to montana for auctioneer school


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Mechanical engineer.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Mechanical engineer.


i had thought about that but after my dad being fired out of the tool and die room at Heatalitor along with 12 of the 14 engineers 
dont know if i want to head off for the factory


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd like to be a Doctor, or a Pro-Hunter like almost every person on AT:wink:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Wildlife Biologist in 4 years :thumb:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Id kinda like to get into wildlife biology, or something down the taxonomy route.


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

*career*

wildlife biologist and/or pro hunter


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oil buisness, Cause it pays good. More money = more stuff for hunting and new lifted up gmc


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> i had thought about that but after my dad being fired out of the tool and die room at Heatalitor along with 12 of the 14 engineers
> dont know if i want to head off for the factory


my dad makes great money at a local shop. he is a machinist.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i want to become a pediatrician.
then retire by like 40 and own my own ranch and hunt like a mad man:thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hoyt or mathews engineer or pro staff


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

become a game warden/ forestry something that allows me to be in the outdoors everyday


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*business*

I want to own a gun/bow shop. Or have my own huntin show with michael waddel or ted nugent.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'm currently majoring in fish and wildlife biology and minoring in parks and recreation. 

i'm currently employed under the usfws...

my dream job is to become a wildlife biology on a national wildlife refuge... and eventually work my way up to refuge manager.

my major focus for my career is outdoor and environmental education.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> become a game warden/ forestry something that allows me to be in the outdoors everyday


fyi: just because you work a game warden or forestry job. it doesn't mean you'll be outside everyday. after personally seeing the inside of usfws and usfs, there are lots of sunny days where you'll be sitting in your office wishing you could go outside, but instead you have a mountain of paperwork on your desk and 3 conference calls you have to talk in before you can even breathe.

thats government work for ya!

goodluck!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> hoyt or mathews engineer or pro staff


+1 Not necessarily Mathews, but a bow engineer would be an amazingly awesome job. Bowtech, Hoyt or PSE sounds good to me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> And, Kegan, I am still the first mate, right?


Of course!

And yes, we have had this conversation:wink:.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> my dad makes great money at a local shop. he is a machinist.


yeah he was making great money and getting 6 weeks of pto time 
but being in auctioneering 
you are pretty slow for the weekdays and then on saturday you go like a madman
i have talked to the local auctoneer service and we get along great and he is thinking over giving me a summer job as a runboy


----------



## Thwackx (Jan 26, 2010)

I am going into the US Army this coming August. Airbourne Ranger contract.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Kegan I'll join the crew.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I want to own my own my own archery shop, and sort-of my own hunting show.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Job*

I want to own a archery shop.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Bow designer/engineer


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to be a full time guide starting Sept. 1'st this year.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

taxidermist or conservation agent. i was also thinking of being a mechanical engineer for hoyt or other company.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

A Hoyt engineer or a wildlife biologist.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> +1 Not necessarily Mathews, but a bow engineer would be an amazingly awesome job. Bowtech, Hoyt or PSE sounds good to me.


O am looking into engineering also...can any1 give me a little more info on this?


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i plan on going to coledge majoring as a wildlife biologist! And see where it takes me from there!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm probably going for wildlife tech, then moving on to wildlife biology


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So Kegan, where is out aircraft carrier? You've had about a month to get one, where is it?


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

I am only 13 and shoot for Athens Archery but i want to become a proffsional archer.


----------



## Kilo11 (Nov 3, 2009)

SERE instructor.


----------

